# What would you change about yourself if you could?



## samanthajane (21 Jun 2009)

Just finished watching this really brilliant programm about dinosaurs. 

They have found tissue in a fossil that was 35 million years old, before they said this could only survive for 2 million years. 

This had lead them on to try and get the DNA of a dinosaur and hopefully have a jurassic park. 

Also they were tweeking certain genes in other animals such as fly's, bee's and chickens. 

They were able to find the correct gene that made a bumble bee have wings and they were able to produce a bee with no wings. They also found the certain gene that made a chicken grow a longer tail and teeth. If they wanted to "make" a dinosaur they would start with an emo as it's the closest. 

This got me thinking that in years to come they could tweek certain genes of humans. Would be brilliant to eliminate certain medical issues but would they take things to far ( i'm sure there was a film about this years ago) that you could in a way make your own child. Choose how tall he/she was, the colour of their eyes everything! 

Then eventually maybe change yourself. Like the growth gene you could make it that it started working again so you would be a few inches taller. 

Not that it's going to happen in our life time, but if it was would you want to change anything about yourself? What would you change? And would you pre-programm your child so he/she would turn out exacetly how you would like, or would you just leave everything to mother nature?


----------



## delgirl (21 Jun 2009)

Teeth!  

Why do we only get two sets of teeth for our fairly long lives? Every time a shark loses one, another one grows.  You would have thought we would have evolved by now to have a continuous supply of them to last for 70 or 80 years.


----------



## Megan (21 Jun 2009)

Hair
Less Hair Growth for ladies of a certain age.
A second "crop" for balding men.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (22 Jun 2009)

Megan said:


> Hair
> Less Hair Growth for ladies of a certain age.



Yeah! in all the places it gets harder to reach with a razor  as we get older 

Love the thread in a lighter sense (what would you change?) but don't agree with that side of science so it would have to evolve naturally for me.


----------



## corkgal (22 Jun 2009)

I'd love a thin gene. Eat all you want and still fit into size 10.


----------



## becky (22 Jun 2009)

I'd like to hjave the same button nose as my sister.

Teeth  w/o gaps like the rest of my siblings.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jun 2009)

I'd like to be taller and thinner please!


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2009)

I wouldn't change a thing.

I'm far from perfect BTW, but as a matter of principle I still wouldn't change anything at all.


----------



## Ash 22 (22 Jun 2009)

corkgal said:


> I'd love a thin gene. Eat all you want and still fit into size 10.


 
Thats me, like a greyhound!! It would be great to be able to keep eating all the goodies we like but no matter how thin we are we still have to think of our cholesterol and all that. Thin people need to look after their health also.


----------



## ivuernis (22 Jun 2009)

megan said:


> hair
> less hair growth for ladies of a certain age.
> A second "crop" for balding men.



+1

I'm still miffed that science hasn't yet found a *proper* solution to the latter yet.


----------



## Ciaraella (23 Jun 2009)

Wings would be excellent! No expenses on cars,bus fares, petrol, no air pollution and it would so much fun.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

I like that one wings. But i bet if you could grow wings they would introduce a flying/wing tax lol 

My bf said the same thing he wants wings, and claws coming out of his hands, and to be able to control metal......bascially everything that he saw on x men!


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Jun 2009)

Wings would be cool alright but did you see X-Men? Yer man wasnt into his wings at all and tried to cut them off. I wouldnt like that scenario - he he!


----------



## corkgal (23 Jun 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> Thats me, like a greyhound!! It would be great to be able to keep eating all the goodies we like but no matter how thin we are we still have to think of our cholesterol and all that. Thin people need to look after their health also.



i have lowish cholesterol thankfully. i think these things are mostly genetic.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Wings would be cool alright but did you see X-Men? Yer man wasnt into his wings at all and tried to cut them off. I wouldnt like that scenario - he he!


 
but in the end he loved them he saved his daddy after all because he could fly...such an ahhhhh moment1



corkgal said:


> i have lowish cholesterol thankfully. i think these things are mostly genetic.


 
well dont hog all the good genes start sharing them around will you


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

Well if we're now onto superpowers rather than simply "changing something" then it has to be invisibility - the ultimate.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

Haha so much for not changing a thing. 

agreed to be invisible would be great. I'd like to be able to transform into anyone or anything ( is there a name for this )  i think i'd start with looking like angelina jolie for a day.....brad pitt here i come!!


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Jun 2009)

> greed to be invisible would be great. I'd like to be able to transform into anyone or anything ( is there a name for this )



Shape Shifter


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

Ahem..._biomorphic_ perhaps?


----------



## MrMan (23 Jun 2009)

Be able to shift time and freeze it, am I the only one that knows for sure that if I had super powers I would use them for evil? (Not very evil mind).


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Jun 2009)

X-ray vision.


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Jun 2009)

More along the lines of evolution a tail would be cool, like a lemur where you can use it to hang from things or hold things. Sitting on the couch and your drink is too far away, just stretch out your tail to grab it!


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Jun 2009)

Would you not be sitting on your tail then?


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Jun 2009)

Surely telekinesis would be a better idea than using your tail? Actually, that would be really cool. Moving stuff as and when you like.......imagine the mischief!!! I could get Ireland to win the world cup! Put a little bit of swerve on the shot at the last minute and in it goes!


----------



## Abbica (24 Jun 2009)

Without a doubt, teleportation. Imagine the possibilities, plus you don't have to worry if it is raining outside, so lose the wings. I could teleport home when the clock hits 5pm, no time wasting doing stupid life wasting stuff on trains, planes and automobiles. I could teleport to Italy tonight and have a pizza for dinner or go for a picnic on Saturday on an island in the great barrier reef, followed by cocktails in the maldives. Perhaps skiing on Sunday in New Zealand! 

Imagine if you could teleport throughout time, go to the past, go back to the medieval era for the day or go to the wild west and play poker with Billy the kid. Stand in the crowd when kennedy gave his speech or go to see Queen live in concert. Oh, 'Imagine' as John Lennon would say.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jun 2009)

Ah but in my world of invisibility:



Abbica said:


> ...don't have to worry if it is raining outside


 
I can steal a raincoat - and no-one would see you wet anyway.



> I could teleport home when the clock hits 5pm


 
I just wouldn't go in at all but would say I was in from 7 AM to 8 PM - but nobody saw me.



> I could teleport to Italy tonight and have a pizza for dinner or go for a picnic on Saturday on an island in the great barrier reef, followed by cocktails in the maldives. Perhaps skiing on Sunday in New Zealand!


 
Well no way around this with invisibility but I guess I could stow away on free flights etc


----------



## Abbica (24 Jun 2009)

I don't like the whole invisibility thing, you ever see that fillm with Kevin Bacon when he goes invisible, that film gave me the creeps. Plus he went mentally insane because of it. I think he was sick of nobody paying him any attention. So Caveat.... you think you got what it takes??? or could I sway you to a pizza in italy tonight, won't have to fly with aer ruddy lingus, could be there in 0.1 seconds. Back in time for Cornation street. I think we can say, Abbica 1, Caveat 0.  No way invisibility beats teleportation!


----------



## Ciaraella (25 Jun 2009)

True telekenisis would probably be better but there's something i find very appealing about a tail! like a third limb it would be very handy! It would make buying trousers a bit tricky though.


----------



## Megan (25 Jun 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> True telekenisis would probably be better but there's something i find very appealing about a tail! like a third limb it would be very handy! It would make buying trousers a bit tricky though.



You wouldn't need trousers as the tail would do the business.


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Jun 2009)

Megan said:


> You wouldn't need trousers as the tail would do the business.


 
But then poor Ciara would constantly have her tail between her legs, non?


----------

